# what does Se dom/aux feel like?



## Hastings (Jan 8, 2011)

I'm just imaginging how Se makes you feel like you're on a rush. I really have no idea. Sometimes I have inferior Se moments like when I'm just riding a bike and letting everything go and that feels great. It's a bit like the video game Mirror's Edge.

Tell me more about Se and how a strong Se makes you function!


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

cactus_waltz said:


> Sometimes I have inferior Se moments like when I'm just riding a bike and letting everything go and that feels great. It's a bit like the video game Mirror's Edge.


That is actually a pretty good example. It's not an all the time rush (I wish!) but in certain situations it can be. I'm glad you are able to have positive experiences with it though, I'm getting more positive Ni experiences myself lately. I just wouldn't call it an inferior Se experience though because those are quite negative for INxJ types as are inferior function experiences for all types. I can say I suppose my own experience as a function is being aware, very aware a lot of the time of what goes on around me. Sometimes feeling in tune or in sync with things and especially people and I can get lost in it if it's a strong feeling or getting completely absorbed which is when I get the more rush-like experiences. It does have it's downsides, as in I'm very distractable at times. Oh how I hate tickers at the bottom of tv screens for example. I've said that a zillion ties, but it's a seriously major pet peeve for me when I'm trying to watch something and I'm drawn in going "Oh GSP has +450 odds in his favour against (whoever) at UFC #xxx...wait I don't watch this, why do I care? Dammit I'm missing the match!"


----------



## DoctorYikes (Nov 22, 2010)

Se is the sound of one hand clapping.


----------



## L (Aug 12, 2011)

While an INTP I do have abnormally high Se so I hope you don't care that I'm going to chime in here.

It makes me feel that I could throw myself into any situation and come out on top of the mountain, on top of all the chaos that surrounds me. 

When I'm really getting into something physical sometimes Se makes me feel like I'm about to spread my wings and fly. Much like the same feeling I get from Ne when I'm thinking about solving the mystery of what makes x person tick.


----------



## L (Aug 12, 2011)

Now that I think about it that second might be completely Ne, my bad.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

Dominant Se feels like the kiss of raindrops in my hair on a warm day. It feels like billowy clouds and like the soil in my hands when I'm weeding a garden. It feels joyful and painful and sad and loving and like a loving embrace. It is a dance and a song and it is life.


----------



## Hastings (Jan 8, 2011)

walking tourist said:


> Dominant Se feels like the kiss of raindrops in my hair on a warm day. It feels like billowy clouds and like the soil in my hands when I'm weeding a garden. It feels joyful and painful and sad and loving and like a loving embrace. It is a dance and a song and it is life.


It's really quite about letting yourself go, right?


----------



## DoctorYikes (Nov 22, 2010)

Something a little less glib, but With Anecdote:

My one hand clapping joke extends back to when I was all hardcore martial arts guy. My instructor-turned-life coach (ha ha) when I was a kid threw out that old Zen koan. I managed to develop enough hand speed or whatever it is to clap one-handed. Kinda like snapping my fingers, but just whipping them all into my palm (Actually, can still do THAT, heh). He has referred to me as one of his most practical students, if not the most philosophically sophisticated.

In random defiance of that... the Wu Wei concept is a pretty good illustration of a good Se 'zone'. No thought, just action/experience. Like catching a baseball -- If you stop to think about the angles and everything, it's just going to hit you in the face.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

Yes, letting go... being part of my surroundings... that is it...



cactus_waltz said:


> It's really quite about letting yourself go, right?


----------



## Le9acyMuse (Mar 12, 2010)

I can hardly explain it without my dominant Fi, because every function after it feeds and filters through it. To the best of my ability, Se is unsettlement with features that fail to satisfy urges to exert physical energy. This is what it feels like, not what it is (just to be sure we stay on the same page). Se is, in part, an appreciation for what (and it may just be me) sounds off, what tastes real, what smells real, what looks surreal, and what feels like like whatever our heart's content is. Se, like any function, can differ from person to person. It's very much underrated in the world we live in because it's often seen as less intelligent. There's no limit to what you can learn by exiting doors and entering the world. Heck, science has proven that.

People should take advantage of _all_ their functions though and not just live in one. Life is not all about the moment, or the future, or your senses, or your strategies. It's everything, and even more.


----------



## supersugarcrispy (Jun 13, 2011)

I think Se is just when you enjoy what you're doing and stop thinking about anything other than what you're doing. Like maybe when you are having sex or eating a really awesome sandwich.

I don't really know what not being me is like, though. How could someone possibly complicate sex or eating a sandwich beyond what's in front of you?


----------



## L (Aug 12, 2011)

supersugarcrispy said:


> I think Se is just when you enjoy what you're doing and stop thinking about anything other than what you're doing. Like maybe when you are having sex or eating a really awesome sandwich.
> 
> I don't really know what not being me is like, though. How could someone possibly complicate sex or eating a sandwich beyond what's in front of you?


Oh let me count the ways in which you would be suprised...

1....



2.......



3..........

.......
.....
..
.


----------



## Darner (Apr 20, 2010)

It's like disconnecting the "analyze" function of the brain. When you don't try to think but just receive information from the outside through your senses. When your Se is really working hard, it can feel like you're high.


----------



## zynthaxx (Aug 12, 2009)

DoctorYikes said:


> Se is the sound of one hand _f_apping.


There. I fixed it for you. :ninja:


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

I am unashamed to admit I actually do love food, sex, music, and long walks on the beach.

I think especially as an ISFP who can get hemmed between Fi and Ni, it's the relief of just ...being. I love the example about Wu Wei, a concept that I'm very fond of. I think there is something very Se/Ni about Taoism, at least the way I interpret it. 

It's barefoot in the yard, walking outside just to get some air, wet little cat noses, the joy of music and mozzarella sticks, the rush of being on stage;

also to me the best forms of "meditation" are actually doing things like riding a bike on the beach or walking in nature rather than focusing internally.

I think it means I value experience strongly, like actually doing it myself or admiring people who actually did it instead of reading about it, I feel that they have a better first-hand feel for the subject. 

It also means I over-value the ability of things like touch to fix everything.

Downsides include: going on emo rant and having people stare at you, and then an hour later being over it. I'm pretty sure that's Fi/Se 6w7. I don't know that Ne is that impulsive.

EDIT: the perfect, succinct example for me is dancing by feel to music ...my body responding completely naturally to the way the music makes me feel (which is why music is so important)


----------

